# Patio Table with built in Coolers



## NickyP (Nov 5, 2015)

DesertRatTom made a request to see some more of my work. This was my 1st non-shop-enhancing project back when I began putting the wood shop together. It's made from 2x4's, 6's, & 8's. I got good practice milling lumber & using biscuit & pocket hole joinery. I also went outside of the box chamfering the wood with a hard 45 degree angle and staining it yellow, adding 3 coats of poly. The inserts are inexpensive planter boxes I got on Amazon. I also added a side table with the leftover material. It's held up well and wipes clean when dirty under my patio here in Vegas.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good idea Nick, good job building too. Really stout with all the fasteners biscuits,pocket hole screws etc.

Looks like it would be a good intermediate project for woodworkers. WOW the paint knocks your eyes out.:surprise::grin::grin:


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

LOVE that!!! Totally way Kewl!!! Color is definitely one to be noticed and I see a bright theme to go with it


----------



## NickyP (Nov 5, 2015)

Herb Stoops said:


> Good idea Nick, good job building too. Really stout with all the fasteners biscuits,pocket hole screws etc.
> 
> Looks like it would be a good intermediate project for woodworkers. WOW the paint knocks your eyes out.:surprise::grin::grin:


That's what I was thinking Herb & thanks for your approval/praise. Just being back in the game I tried to challenge myself without overdoing it. Also I took a chance with the yellow stain and it paid off as you can still see all the grain of the wood and get sort of a festive picnic look.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi, thanks for posting. Those are pretty spectacular tables. I have an acre of back yard with trees, plantings and about 1500 feet of trails, so I like to build outdoor stuff. There is a 185 foot long dry stream bed with an island at the end and topped with natural flat stones for a seating ares. One of my first projects was a foot bridge to the island. Got me started on woodworking. Two pictures: One of the bridge when the project began, another of the seating area today.

I first learned some woodworking in theater classes during high school. A pal became an influential set designer. The set in the third picture is a local theater production of "Cat on a Hot Tin Roof." for which I made a set of faux french doors and the large open (window) flat, made with 1x3 and quarter inch ply face. Had a lot of fun making those doors.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks good Tom,that bridge really adds to the landscaping, and that door really goes good with the set, you are both an indoor-outdoor woodworker.Heh, heh

Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nick what a great idea ,you do very impressive work . Thanks for sharing 
I hate warm beer so this is something I should definitely build


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Good job, Nicky. You put a lot more effort into that table than I would have. I have seen several of those style tables on FB .


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Nicky, that's very well done! In Japan, I saw similar tables with heavy metal pans for charcoal grilling. The meat was sliced very thin. You'd take a couple of pieces, lay them on the grill, take them off with chopsticks, dip them in a soy-based sauce on the way to your mouth. Nothing quite like it. I've always wanted to build one, but just never got around to it.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Clever, functional and looks good!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I must like this table because I keep finding myself drawn to it lol .

Nick are there two screws in each leg that secures them to the table . Just wondering how you secured them , glue , biscuits , screws etc ?
I thought in one picture I could see two diagonal plugs, so I was thinking screws, but the more I look at it I'm thinking biscuits and glue


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Very well done. A great addition to any deck.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Well done! Gotta love the color. It is away from the standard paint colors and stains. Thanks for the series of pictures. Judging from the number of clamps, you are definitely a woodworker!


----------



## NickyP (Nov 5, 2015)

Knothead47 said:


> Judging from the number of clamps, you are definitely a woodworker!


Black Friday is around the corner . . . more clamps are eminent!


----------



## NickyP (Nov 5, 2015)

TheCableGuy said:


> I must like this table because I keep finding myself drawn to it lol .
> 
> Nick are there two screws in each leg that secures them to the table . Just wondering how you secured them , glue , biscuits , screws etc ?
> I thought in one picture I could see two diagonal plugs, so I was thinking screws, but the more I look at it I'm thinking biscuits and glue


Rick - I actually countersunk two wood screws (with glue of course) on the diagonal of each leg straight into the skirt and concealed them with wood dowels.


----------

